# Norwegian: ute å kjøre



## jm88

> -Sorry. Beklager. Dette er jo helt _ute å kjøre_. Jeg skal ikke forstyrre.



Hei!
Lurer på hva "ute å kjøre" betyr?

Takk!


----------



## skandinavien

Hei!


Jeg har lagt merke til at folk bruker dette uttrykket når de vil uttrykke at noe er helt vilt eller galt, eller at de befinner seg i en vanskelig situasjon. På engelsk ville det i hvert fall i denne sammenhengen oversettes som _This is totally crazy. I won't get involved/interfere. 

_Håper dette hjelper!


----------



## raumar

Det stemmer. Jeg tror nok likevel at hovedbetydningen av uttrykket er den andre som Skandinavien nevner -- å havne i en vanskelig situasjon. Det er vanlig å si f.eks. "Han er ute å kjøre" (han er i vanskeligheter) -- som altså betyr noe helt annet enn "Han er ute og kjører".


----------



## basslop

Slutter meg til det raumar skriver. Per Egil Hegge i Aftenposten har som vanlig underfundige forklaringer på det meste i norsk språk: 
http://tux.aftenposten.no/spraak/spraak?action=question&id=4190 og http://tux.aftenposten.no/spraak/spraak?action=question&id=5149. 
Riksmålsforbundet har litt om opprinnelsen til uttrykket: http://www.riksmalsforbundet.no/Spr...=NewsV2&Action=1&NewsId=330&Printerfriendly=1


----------



## Raigeki

På dansk betyder "ude at køre" faktisk "to be out for a drive". Kan det også betyde det på norsk?


----------



## raumar

Raigeki said:


> På dansk betyder "ude at køre" faktisk "to be out for a drive". Kan det også betyde det på norsk?



Nei, "out for a drive" blir "ute og kjører" på norsk.


----------



## sjiraff

Hva slags omstendigheter/situasjoner kan dette uttrykket sies i? En vanskelig situasjon som i, hvis man sitter fast (bokstavelig talt) i en heis, eller hvis man må ta et vanskelig valg? Eller betyr det til og med at noen  sliter med noe, for eksempel overveldet med hjemmelekser? 

Thanks!


----------



## myšlenka

sjiraff said:


> Hva slags omstendigheter/situasjoner kan dette uttrykket sies i?


Det er oftest relatert til rusproblemer tror jeg.


----------



## raumar

Ja, "ute å kjøre" kan gjerne være rusproblemer, men det kan vel også brukes i andre sammenhenger? For eksempel et fotballag som taper kampene sine og står i fare for å rykke ned, eller en bedrift som går med store underskudd. Kanskje vi kan si at det betyr at noen sliter med et alvorlig problem -- gjerne et problem som har utviklet seg over lengre tid?


----------

